# A short video story for Elevan!



## redtailgal (Apr 29, 2012)

I dedicate this story to someone special to us all.  If you read the journals, you will figure out who.

Once upon a time there was a lady who wanted some baby ducks.  But her ducks wouldnt cooperate.  So she improvised.......

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5wBB4Bqo4o[/youtube]

Now, isnt that just sweet?  Mother hen raised all her babies and they grew into fine Ducks.  Then one day, the ducks decided they wanted children too.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkOhN94Iqkg[/youtube]

Well, I guess you are starting to see the identity crisis that is snowballing.........

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04RZrf3-Mgo[/youtube]

And the poor chicken that started it all......well, see for yourself.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfhknthKeZM[/youtube]

That poor hen.  She was wore out after babysitting her great great grandchildren and just needed some time to herself..........

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56av1QuM8MM[/youtube]


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 30, 2012)

:bun


----------



## terrilhb (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## elevan (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (May 1, 2012)




----------

